# Rims + Drag Slicks



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I need advise about were I can get a cheap rim to use as a drag only set up?Any junkyard steel rims I could get that would work? I think a 15" rim schould work nice with some type off a wrinkle wall slick!!! What size Slick can I fit without rubbing problems!??? Thanks.. I had serious problems at the strip last friday hooking up! HELP!!!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> I had serious problems at the strip last friday hooking up! HELP!!!


Good luck I Just snagged another set of stock wheels and put my drag radials on it. are you getting wheel hop or are you spinnig half way down the track?


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

wheel hop and spinning down the track! it won't hook up until I get into third!The hop is not that big off a deal cause I'll be getting new springs,bushing's,sway bars in a few month!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

that will help alot. i have done all of those and for the most part they all work. but the thing I did that helped the most was the Harrop differential cover. that planted those wheels with the help of the springs and sway bar and bushings.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

how much for the harrop set up?? PART/install


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> how much for the harrop set up?? PART/install


it is a bit much 429.95 from BMR but if you really look at it the design is great in comparison to the stock one. look at it on www.bmrfabrication.com there are some other traction friendly items there.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

and i am unsure what install is. I put it on myself it took about hour to do in the drive way.


----------

